# Advice CPT



## Shirleybala (Jul 30, 2008)

I came across a report in which patient had head bleeding (No previous history of head injury is documented in the report) but phycisian had coded Dx as 998.32.

Patient encountered with head bleeding, the wound was cleansed, debried and ELECTROCAUTERIZED and pressure dressing applied. No more information is provided in the report.(ie length of the wound or suture being performed).

Kindly help me in finding the correct CPT code.

Thanks,
Shirley.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you will need to do a little more digging...did the patient have surgery or a previous laceration?  Are they still in the global for the previous?  You need more information to work with...  Otherwise, sounds like 99024.


----------

